# High and Low German



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Plattdeutsch = Low German (kind of German dialect spoken in northern Germany)
> Hochdeutsch = High German (common name for standard German, used to refer to all varieties of the German language)
> 
> Hope it helps a bit.


 

This is not really correct, Daniel! 

"Low-German" refers to all dialects that were or are spoken in Northern Germany.
"High-German" refers to all dialects spoken in Southern Germany.

The main 'indicator' that shows you whether a dialect belongs to Low-German or High-German is the 2nd Consonant Shift that took place in around the 5th century:
In High-German, the plosive consonants _p, t_ and _k_ were shifted to _pf, ff - (t)z, ss -_ and _ch_ while p, t, k remained unshifted in Low-German.

(This consonant shift btw separated High-German dialects from all the other Germanic languages, incl. English).

Compare e.g.
Low-German (LG), English (E) _Appel, apple_ ---> High-German (HG) _Apfel_
LG, E _Ape, ape_ ---> HG _Affe_

LG, E _tien, ten_ ---> HG _zehn_
LG, E _Water, water_ ---> HG _Wasser_

LG, E _Milk, milk_ ---> HG _Milch_ 
LG, E _maken, make_ ---> HG _machen_ etc.etc.


"Standard German" is something different!
Standard German is a more or less constructed language that aims to be a normative basis of German dialects.
It bases on Middle-German and High-German dialects (i.e. 2nd consonant shift).
This is btw. also why South German dialects are seen to be "more educated" as Daniel would say it, and North German dialects, "Plattdeutsch" in general is regarded to be wrong.

"Plattdeutsch" is a language of its own, not only a dialect. 
As "High-German" became standard though, Plattdeutsch fell back onto a "dialect-level" and is now dying out. Only few people can still speak it.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> This is not really correct, Daniel!
> 
> "Low-German" refers to all dialects that were or are spoken in Northern Germany.
> "High-German" refers to all dialects dpoken in Southern Germany.
> 
> The main 'indicator' that shows you whether a dialect belongs to Low-German or High-German is the 2nd Consonant Shift that took place in around the 5th century:
> In High-German, the plosive consonants _p, t_ and [k] were shifted to _pf, ff - (t)z, ss -_ and _ch_ while p, t, k remained unshifted in Low-German.
> 
> (This consonant shift btw separated High-German dialects from all the other Germanic languages, also English).
> 
> Compare e.g.
> Low-German (LG), English (E) _Appel, apple_ ---> High-German (HG) _Apfel_
> LG, E _Ape, ape_ ---> HG _Affe_
> 
> LG, E _tien, ten_ ---> HG _zehn_
> LG, E _Water, water_ ---> HG _Wasser_
> 
> LG, E _Milk, milk_ ---> HG _Milch_
> LG, E _maken, make_ ---> HG _machen_ etc.etc.
> 
> 
> "Standard German" is something else!
> Standard German is a more or less constructed language that aims to be a normative basis of German dialects.
> It bases on Middle-German and High-German dialects (i.e. 2nd consonant shift).
> This is btw. also why South German dialects are seen to be "more educated" as Daniel would say it, and North German dialects, "Plattdeutsch" in general is regarded to be wrong.
> 
> "Plattdeutsch" is a language of its own, not only a dialect.
> As "High-German" became standard though, Plattdeutsch fell back onto a "dialect-level" and is now dying out. Only few people can still speak it.


This is extremely interesting to me. I would like to see this moved into it's own thread, to give us a chance to continue it. Perhaps you could either start a new thread yourself or Jana (or Elroy) could split this. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> This is extremely interesting to me. I would like to see this moved into it's own thread, to give us a chance to continue it. Perhaps you could either start a new thread yourself or Jana (or Elroy) could split this.
> 
> Gaer


 
Hi Gaer,

even though I don't know if I can help you - what exactly do you want to know?


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Daniel hat insofern recht, als dass die Aussprache des Hochdeutschen in Norddeutschland als erstrebenswerter Standard angesehen wird.  Hochdeutsch hat von daher zwei Komponenten: die eigentlich Schriftsprache und die Aussprache.  Schwaben, zum Beispiel, koennen durchaus vom grammatischen und vokabulaeren Standpunkt Hochdeutsch sprechen.  Oftmals ist es aber schwierig fuer Deutsche aus anderen Regionen (Niedersachsen z.B.), sie zu verstehen aufgrund ihrer Aussprache.

Daher wird das Deutsche, das in Norddeutschland gesprochen wird, insbesondere in der Hannoveraner Gegend, oft als Hochdeutsch bezeichnet, weil Schriftsprache und Aussprache sich hier am nahesten stehen. Buehnensprache und Rundfunk-/Fernsehsprache werden oft als nachahmenswerter Standard gesetzt und entsprechen im Prinzip der hochdeutschen Aussprache in der Hannoverschen Gegend.

Ob eine Sprache oder Aussprache besser ist als die andere, sei dahingestellt.  Ebenso wie Southern English und standard English in den U.S.A. oder Black English/Ebonics.  Es ist gut, wenn man die Standardsprache beherrscht, da diese ueblicherweise fuer den Schriftverkehr benutzt wird. Wenn man von Dialekt zu Standardsprache ohne Probleme wechseln kann, dann ist man weniger in Situationen benachteiligt, in denen die Standardsprache erforderlich ist. Code switching helps in many situations.


----------



## MrMagoo

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Daniel hat insofern recht, als dass die Aussprache des Hochdeutschen in Norddeutschland als erstrebenswerter Standard angesehen wird. Hochdeutsch hat von daher zwei Komponenten: die eigentlich Schriftsprache und die Aussprache. Schwaben, zum Beispiel, koennen durchaus vom grammatischen und vokabulaeren Standpunkt Hochdeutsch sprechen. Oftmals ist es aber schwierig fuer Deutsche aus anderen Regionen (Niedersachsen z.B.), sie zu verstehen aufgrund ihrer Aussprache.
> Daher wird das Deutsche, das in Norddeutschland gesprochen wird, insbesondere in der Hannoveraner Gegend, oft als Hochdeutsch bezeichnet, weil Schriftsprache und Aussprache sich hier am nahesten stehen. Buehnensprache und Rundfunk-/Fernsehsprache werden oft als nachahmenswerter Standard gesetzt und entsprechen im Prinzip der hochdeutschen Aussprache in der Hannoverschen Gegend.
> 
> Ob eine Sprache oder Aussprache besser ist als die andere, sei dahingestellt. Ebenso wie Southern English und standard English in den U.S.A. oder Black English/Ebonics. Es ist gut, wenn man die Standardsprache beherrscht, da diese ueblicherweise fuer den Schriftverkehr benutzt wird. Wenn man von Dialekt zu Standardsprache ohne Probleme wechseln kann, dann ist man weniger in Situationen benachteiligt, in denen die Standardsprache erforderlich ist. Code switching helps in many situations.


 


Jein.
Das "Standarddeutsch" in Norddeutschland ist von norddeutschen Mundarten beeinflußt - genau wie das "Standarddeutsch" in Süddeutschland von süddeutschen Dialekten beeinflußt ist.

Auch das Niederdeutsche (= Plattdeutsche) hat zwei Komponenten: Die Schriftsprache und die gesprochene Sprache. 
Beinahe jede noch lebendige Sprache kann das von sich behaupten.

Daß das Deutsch in Hannover am nächsten ans Standarddeutsch herankommen soll, ist schlichtweg ein Irrtum - und zwar einer mit amerikanischer Geschichte:

In den 20er oder 30er Jahren waren amerikanische Wissenschaftler damit beschäftigt, die Aussprache des Deutschen zu untersuchen. Sie untersuchten dabei allerdings hauptsächlich die Sprache in der Region um Hannover/Osnabrück, da von dort aus seit den 1850er Jahren viele Deutsche nach Amerika ausgewandert sind.
Auf Grund dieser Untersuchungen konnte (und kann?!) man in amerikanischen (Schul)büchern immer wieder lesen, daß das Deutsche im Raum Hannover das "beste Deutsch" sei.

Natürlich sind einige norddeutsche Dialekte - vom Standarddeutsch her gesehen "stärker" dialektbeeinflußt (z.B. das Sächsische) als andere Mundarten.
Daß das Deutsch in Norddeutschland generell 'dialektfreier' ist, beruht auf der Tatsache, daß die Menschen in Norddeutschland als Plattdeutschsprecher "ihr" Hochdeutsch aus Lehrbüchern lernen mußten... im Grunde wie eine Fremdsprache. Und Fremdsprachen lernt man ohnehin eigentlich nur in der Standardfassung.

Das "Fernsehdeutsch" richtet sich nach der Bühnensprache von Theodor Siebs, der um 1900 die Aussprache _des_ Deutschen standardisierte.
Allerdings gibt's heute soweit ich weiß nur noch bei der "Tagesschau" besonders strikte Ausspracheregeln.
Das allabendliche "Guten Abend, meine Damen und Herren!" wird dutzende Male geübt bevor ein Moderator auf Sendung geht.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Auf Grund dieser Untersuchungen konnte (und kann?!) man in amerikanischen (Schul)büchern immer wieder lesen, daß das Deutsche im Raum Hannover das "beste Deutsch" sei.


 
Meines Erachtens stimmt das auch - meiner eigener Erfahrung zufolge.  Und ich habe es tatsächlich schon in unserer "deutschen" Tageszeitung gelesen.



> Allerdings gibt's heute soweit ich weiß nur noch bei der "Tagesschau" besonders strikte Ausspracheregeln.


 
Hier gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, denn ich habe schon einige Newssendungen u.Ä. im NDR, WDR, RBB usw. gesehen, wo der Dialekt der sprechenden Person noch deutlich zu hören ist. Wie sieht's deines Erachtens mit österreichischen Nachrichtensendungen aus? 



> Das allabendliche "Guten Abend, meine Damen und Herren!" wird dutzende Male geübt bevor ein Moderator auf Sendung geht.


 
... dennoch kommt doch sehr oft "Gut'n Ab'nd, meine Dam' und Herr'n" raus, es sei denn es wurde vorher geübt (wie eben bei der Tagesschau).


----------



## Sabine Teaver

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich klein war mich immer gewundert zu haben, was der Sprecher da eigentlich sagt bei der Tagesschau.  Fuer mich hoerte sich das wie "meinedamunthern" und ich hatte absolut keine Ahnung, was das bedeuten sollte.

Ja, und bei Osnabrueck wird immer noch viel Platt "gekuert" (gesprochen). Meine ehemaligen Klassenkameraden mussten zum Teil, wie von dir beschrieben, Hochdeutsch wie eine Fremdsprache lernen.  Du kannst dir wahrscheinlich vorstellen, wie schwierig das war und wie schlecht oftmals die Noten waren.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens stimmt das auch - meiner eigener Erfahrung zufolge.  Und ich habe es tatsächlich schon in unserer "deutschen" Tageszeitung gelesen.


 
Ja, das "stimmt", weil es eben immer wieder aufgewärmt wird. Man hat diese These sozusagen nach Deutschland "rückimportiert"... deshalb meinte ich zu Anfang, daß es eine "Annahme mit amerikanischer (Vor)Geschichte" ist.





> Hier gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, denn ich habe schon einige Newssendungen u.Ä. im NDR, WDR, RBB usw. gesehen, wo der Dialekt der sprechenden Person noch deutlich zu hören ist. Wie sieht's deines Erachtens mit österreichischen Nachrichtensendungen aus?


 
So genau kenne ich mich in Österreich auch nicht aus - allerdings ist "Österreichisch" natürlich eine _süd_deutsche Mundart, also zum Hochdeutschen gehörig.





> ... dennoch kommt doch sehr oft "Gut'n Ab'nd, meine Dam' und Herr'n" raus, es sei denn es wurde vorher geübt (wie eben bei der Tagesschau).


 
Ich meinte dabei ausschließlich die Tagesschau. 
Andere Sender legen nicht wirklich wert auf eine absolut saubere Aussprache in ihren Programmen. Gut artikuliert muß sie schon sein, aber sie muß nicht rigoros dem Bühnendeutsch entsprechen. 
Die Tagesschau allerdings legt besonderen Wert auf bühnensprachnahes Deutsch.


----------



## MrMagoo

Sabine Teaver said:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich klein war mich immer gewundert zu haben, was der Sprecher da eigentlich sagt bei der Tagesschau. Fuer mich hoerte sich das wie "meinedamunthern" und ich hatte absolut keine Ahnung, was das bedeuten sollte.
> 
> Ja, und bei Osnabrueck wird immer noch viel Platt "gekuert" (gesprochen). Meine ehemaligen Klassenkameraden mussten zum Teil, wie von dir beschrieben, Hochdeutsch wie eine Fremdsprache lernen. Du kannst dir wahrscheinlich vorstellen, wie schwierig das war und wie schlecht oftmals die Noten waren.


 
Ja, das kann ich mir vorstellen.
Mein Großonkel hat mir erzählt, er hat damals in der Schule Hochdeutsch sprechen müssen, während er zu Hause nur platt sprach.
Als Hausaufgabe gab es häufig Grammatikübungen, wie heute im Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Unterricht, beispielsweise mußte er auswendig lernen, welche Fälle Präpositionen regieren... 

Meine Urgroßtante war Lehrerin und sie war angewiesen, in der Schule Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. Sobald es aber schellte und die Schule aus war, sprach sie nur platt - wollte dann ein Schüler noch etwas von ihr, mußte er auch platt sprechen, oder bis zum nächsten Tag warten...


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hi Gaer,
> 
> even though I don't know if I can help you - what exactly do you want to know?


Well, these labels always confuse me. Now, as I understand it, "low" German is for the part that is high, on the map. The north. "High" German is for the LOW part of the map, southern Germany. 

"Hochdeutsch" seems to be a horribly confusing and misleading word, much like "classcal music", a musical term that is used in a vague and meaningless way. I suppose a better term would be "standard German".

But what fascinated me was the "low German" spellings that look so much like English, which is to say that English probably looks so much like low German. In addition, does this mean it is closer to Dutch?

Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daß das Deutsch in Norddeutschland generell 'dialektfreier' ist, beruht auf der Tatsache, daß die Menschen in Norddeutschland als Plattdeutschsprecher "ihr" Hochdeutsch aus Lehrbüchern lernen mußten... im Grunde wie eine Fremdsprache. Und Fremdsprachen lernt man ohnehin eigentlich nur in der Standardfassung.


All new to me. So the pronunciation was "pure" because it had to be learned and practiced following strict rules. Is this correct?

Now, what DO we call the pronunciation that I have learned as "standard", the pronunciation I hear when people in Germany read books? Listening to books read by US and UK readers is a fascinating way to pick up a superb accent for English if you pick readers with particularly pleasant speaking voices.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!


 
This might be sufficient interesting stuff.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> All new to me. So the pronunciation was "pure" because it had to be learned and practiced following strict rules. Is this correct?
> 
> Gaer


 
Correct!
It's not really "pure" as it is of course influenced by Low-German dialects, but in general (High-)German in the north is more "unitary" as in the south, where people didn't have to learn a standardized "High"-German. They were and are speaking High German dialects - which of course did and still do differ a lot from each other anyways though.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, these labels always confuse me. Now, as I understand it, "low" German is for the part that is high, on the map. The north. "High" German is for the LOW part of the map, southern Germany.


 
Ehm... yes - not as confusing if you keep it in mind _this_ way:
_High_ German is for the part that is scenically high: Mountains, hills - the "Alps".
_Low_ German is for the part that has no mountains and hills - the "Plains", "Lowlands". 




> "Hochdeutsch" seems to be a horribly confusing and misleading word, much like "classcal music", a musical term that is used in a vague and meaningless way. I suppose a better term would be "standard German".


 
That's what I wanted to say. Standard German and Hochdeutsch are often messed-up (as of course Standard German bases on High German). In general you should use "Hochdeutsch" when referring to the German that is spoken in the south and "Standarddeutsch" when referring to the standardized version, the German that is taught at schools.




> But what fascinated me was the "low German" spellings that look so much like English, which is to say that English probably looks so much like low German. In addition, does this mean it is closer to Dutch?


 
Yes! Actually you could say that Low-German and Dutch are "just" two variants of the same language.
People who still speak Low-German have hardly any problems in understanding people from the Netherlands. 
Years ago, we could receive a Dutch TV channel via antenna. The Dutch Queen used to held a Christmas speech on TV (I don't know if she still does that though) and my grandmother who could speak at least a bit of Low-German translated for us what the Queen was saying.
A friend of my mother grew up speaking Low-German; he worked close to Rotterdam for a couple of months and had no problems chatting wth people.




> Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!


 
There are soo many... but when you need to know them, they vanish... *lol*
Btw: There's a mistake in the Wikipedia link Daniel gave: 
The "shift" of v, w, f --towards--> b does not belong to the 2nd consonant shift but is a different development.


The consonants that were mainly affected by the 2nd consonant shift are Germanic *p, t* and *k* which shifted towards *pf, ff - (t)z, ss* and *ch* in High-German but remained *p, t, k* in all the other Germanic languages.

More Examples (English -- High-German):

*P --> PF*

apple = Apfel
pepper = Pfeffer
path = Pfad
pound = Pfund
penny = Pfennig
pipe = pfeifen
plant = Pflanze
pluck = pflücken
pan = Pfanne
plough = Pflug

*P --> F(F)*

pepper = Pfeffer
open = offen
sleep = schlafen
soap = Seife
up = auf
hope = hoffen
help = helfen
pipe = pfeifen
leap = (related to) laufen
deep = tief

*T --> (T)Z*

sit = sitzen
seat = Sitz
heat = Hitze
cat = Katze
net = Netz
tongue = Zunge
tell = er-zählen

*T --> SS*

water = Wasser
eat = essen
hate = Haß, hassen
let = lassen
white = weiß
better = besser


*K --> CH*

cook = kochen, Koch
cake = Kuchen
week = Woche
weak = weich
milk = Milch
make = machen
seek = suchen
book = Buch
crack = krachen
break = brechen



There are way more words, but right now, they won't come into my mind...
The 2nd consonant shift also affected the Germanic _b, d_ and _g_ that shifted to _p, t, k_ - but this development is not as regular and evident:
The shifts b-->p and g-->k actually only affected the more southern German dialects while the shift of d-->t is a bit more common:

day = Tag
deep = tief
door = Tür etc.



------
The "shift" of v, w, f --towards--> b is not a shift actually, but belongs to a phenomen called "Grammatical change".
These changes occur within languages, mainly within the verbal conjugation, and have normally been deleted by analogy. 

There are 4 Grammatical changes (*s<-->r, d<-->t, h<-->g,* and *v,f<-->b*) that only remain in very few words of today's German and English, e.g.


_English:_ 
to lo*s*e - (poetic) forlo*r*n
(be -) wa*s*/we*r*e


German:
verlie*r*en - Verlu*s*t
frie*r*en - Fro*s*t
(sein -) wa*r* - gewe*s*en

schnei*d*en - schni*tt*
lei*d*en - li*tt*
sie*d*en - so*tt*

zie*h*en - zo*g*
gedei*h*en - gedie*g*en

bedür*f*en - dar*b*en


If you now compare English to German, you'll see that both languages very often chose a different direction in order to reduce irregularities by analogy:

have - haben
live - leben
wife - Weib
lose - verlieren
freeze - frieren
was - war etc.

This is NOT a shift though but more or less independent developments within each language.


I hope I could point it up a little bit 

All the best
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> But what fascinated me was the "low German" spellings that look so much like English, which is to say that English probably looks so much like low German. In addition, does this mean it is closer to Dutch?
> 
> Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!
> 
> Gaer




Ich habe ein paar Beispiele für die 2. Lautverschiebung in meinem vorigen Beitrag gegeben.
Mit Plattdeutsch selbst gibt's ein kleines Problem:

Plattdeutsch als Schriftsprache ist nach dem Zerbrechen der Hanse (= ein nordeuropäischer Handelsbund) im 15./16. Jahrhundert untergegangen. Das Hochdeutsche setzte sich als Schriftsprache nun auch in Norddeutschland durch.
Die Menschen im Norden schrieben also fortan Hochdeutsch (natürlich wiederum in verschiedenen Variationen), sprachen aber natürlich weiterhin ihren plattdeutschen Dialekt.
Auch gab es für Plattdeutsch nie einen einheitlichen Standard - für das Standarddeutsche gibt's diesen ja auch erst seit gut 100 Jahren.

Da Plattdeutsch nun also keine "Kultursprache" mehr ist, wird es bald auch weitestgehend nur noch für satirische Literatur verwendet, also meist lustige, regional gefärbte Gedichte, usw. - eben typische "Dialektliteratur".
Durch den Einfluß des Hochdeutschen vermischen sich in niederdeutscher Literatur oft Elemente aus hochdeutscher Schriftsprache und den eigentlichen niederdeutschen Varianten.

Als Beispiel niederdeutscher Literatur kann ich euch zwei kleine Gedichte von Fritz Reuter (*1810 +1874) geben, einem der beiden großen neuniederdeutschen Schriftsteller. Seine Mundart ist das Mecklenburger Platt.
Auch in seinen Werken sieht man, daß häufig auch Elemente aus der hochdeutschen Schriftsprache eingedrungen sind.

*14. Wo dat woll taugeiht?* Wie das wohl zugeht
 
"Wat steihst Du dor un kickst Du dor "Was stehst Du da und guckst Du da
un kleist Di mit de Hand in 't Hor?" und kratzt Dir mit der Hand im Haar?"
fröggt Jochen Burr Jehann Perdöhlen fragt Jochen Bauer Jehann Perdöhlen
""Je, Brauder!"" seggt Jehann, ""mi fehlen ""Du, Bauer!"", sagt Jehann, ""mir fehlen
an den verfluchten Torf an föttig Saden, für den verfluchten Torf fünfzig Soden
so was dat gistern grad', as ick so war das gestern grad, als ich
oll swarten sinen af heww laden. alle schwarzen (sinen?) abgeladen habe
Dor fehlt an't Dusend ok an föftig Stück."" ""Da fehlten an Tausend auch fünfzig Stück""
"Ih, dat kann jo doch woll passiren." "Ih, das kann doch wohl passieren."
""Ih, daran würd 'ck mi ok nich kihren, ""Ih, darum würd' ich mich auch nicht kehren
doch Brauder"", seggt Jehann, ""süh, wat mi wunnert - doch Bruder"", sagt Jehann, ""sieh, was mich wundert -
hei fehlt jüst ümmer an dat letzte Hunnert."" er (= der Torf) fehlt just immer ans letzte Hundert.""
 
_Fritz Reuter, Läuschen un Rimels, 2. Teil_


*16. Wenn Einer deiht wat hei deiht, denn kann hei nich mihr dauhn, as hei deiht.* Wenn einer tut was er tut, dann kann er nicht mehr tun, als er tut

"Na, Korl, wo is Di dat denn gahn?"- "Na, Karl, wie ist's Dir denn ergangen?" -
""Ih, Herr, dat gung jo doch noch so.""- ""Ih, Herr, das ging ja doch noch so."" -
"Na, hest Di düchtig 'rümmer slahn!"- "Na, hast Du Dich tüchtig herumgeschlagen!" -
""Ja, Herr, tauletzt bi Waterlo.""- ""Ja, Herr, zuletzt bei Waterloo."" -
"Dor hest Di denn woll eklich fecht't?"- "Da hast Du dann wohl eklig gefochten?"
""Ja, ümmer druf! as Blüchert seggt."" - ""Ja, immer drauf! wie Blücher sagt."" -
"Wo was dat denn? Vertell doch blos!" "Wie war das denn? Erzähl' doch bloß!"
""Je Herr, ick güng 'e stif up los, ""Du Herr, ich ging da steif drauf los,
un as ick irst so recht in Grimm, und als ich erst so recht im Grimm (war)
dann haut' ick reschtsch un linksch herüm, dann haute ich rechts und links herum
un, Herr, den einen haute ick - den Einen! und Herr, dem einen haute ich - dem Einen!
Den'n haut' ick beide Beinen af."" - dem haute ich beide Beine ab."" -
"De Beinen? Wo? Woso, de Beinen? "Die Beine? Wie Wieso, die Beine?
Worüm haut'st em den Kopp nich 'raf?" - Warum hautest' ihm den Kopf nicht herab?" -
""Je, Herr, de Kopp, dei was all af."" ""Du, Herr, der Kopf, der war schon ab.""

_Fritz Reuter, Läuschen un Rimels, 2. Teil_


----------



## MrMagoo

Plattdeutsche Wetterregeln aus dem Raum Lippstadt in Westfalen.

De Wint, da sik met de Sunne hiewet un liet, brenget selten Riägen.
 Der Wind, der sich mit der Sonne hebt und legt, bringt selten Regen.

Wann de Niewel den Biärch 'rop tüht, küemt he in drai Dagen as Riägen wier.
 Wenn der Nebel den Berg heraufzieht, kommt er in drei Tagen als Regen wieder.

En gräunen Kristdag, en witten Poskedag.
 Ein grüner Christtag (=Weihnachtstag), ein weißer Ostertag.

Wann de Hahne um Middach kraiget, giet et Riägen.
 Wenn der Hahn um Mittag kräht, gibt es Regen.

Wann de Hahne kraiget oppem Nest, blitt et Wiär as es es.
 Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Nest, bleibt das Wetter wie es ist.

Wann de Hahne kraiget oppem Nest, ännert sick et Wiär oder et blitt, wie et es.
 Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Nest, ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist.

Sebastan lätt den Sap in de Bäume gahn.
 St. Sebastian (20. Januar) läßt den Saft in die Bäume gehen.

Giet et vör Sünte Martin starken Fuorst, dann wärt de Winter gelinne.
 Gibt es vor St. Martin (11. November) starken Frost, dann wird der Winter mild.


----------



## MrMagoo

Plattdeutsche Rätsel - auch aus dem Lippstädter Raum.

I.
Achter uesen Huse Hinter unserem hause
da steit ne Fackelduse da steht eine Fackeldüse
dä brienet Dag un Nacht die brennt Tag und Nacht
un et brient kein Hus af. und es brennt kein Haus ab.

II.
Kummet se, dann kummet se nit Kommen sie, dann kommen sie nicht
kummet se nit, dann kummet se. kommen sie nicht, dann kommen sie.

III.
So lang ik bin no jung un schon So lange ich noch jung und schön bin
driäg ick wuol ne blae Kron, trage ich wohl eine blaue Krone,
wann ik wärde alt un stif, wenn ich alt und steif werde,
daut se mi en Bant üm't Lif. tun sie mir ein Band um den Leib.


----------



## Whodunit

Hier noch ein sehr schön bekannter Spruch aus dem Grimm'schen Märchen "Von dem Fischer und seiner Frau":

_"Manntje, Manntje, Timpe Te "Männchen, Männchen, Timpe Te,_
_Buttje, Buttje in der See, Butt, Butt in der See,"_
_Mine Fru, de Ilsebill, Meine Frau, die Ilsebille,"_
_Will nich so, as ik wol will." Will nicht so, wie ich wohl will."_


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ja, das "stimmt", weil es eben immer wieder aufgewärmt wird. Man hat diese These sozusagen nach Deutschland "rückimportiert"... deshalb meinte ich zu Anfang, daß es eine "Annahme mit amerikanischer (Vor)Geschichte" ist.


That is strange, isn't it? Misinformation in the US is then reabsorbed into Germany and taught there? Do I understand this correctly? 

Gaer


----------



## Jade

Wo ist mein Kommentar zu diesem Thema?????? 

Kann es sein, dass wenn man eine gewisse Zeitspanne beim Schreiben überschritten hat, die Thread nicht mehr abgeschickt werden kann? 

Gruss

Jade


----------



## Jana337

Jade said:
			
		

> Wo ist mein Kommentar zu diesem Thema??????
> 
> Kann es sein, dass wenn man eine gewisse Zeitspanne beim Schreiben überschritten hat, die Thread nicht mehr abgeschickt werden kann?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jade


Schreib mir bitte eine PM, falls du glaubst, dass es technische Probleme gibt. War dein Beitrag übrigens nicht in einem anderen Faden?

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> That is strange, isn't it? Misinformation in the US is then reabsorbed into Germany and taught there? Do I understand this correctly?
> 
> Gaer


 
"Jein" 
Es wird - oder besser: es "sollte" so nicht mehr unterrichtet werden; soweit ich weiß, wurden die Untersuchungen der amerikanischen Sprachwissenschaftler zuerst von Lehrern übernommen, die Deutsch als Fach in der Schule lehrten; besonders diejenigen, die dies in Norddeutschland taten - denn sie wollten eine möglichst genaue Aussprache etc. unterrichten. Man wußte scheinbar, daß es diese Untersuchungen zur Aussprache gegeben hat, wohl aber nicht, daß sie nur regional durchgeführt wurden. 
Anscheinend wurden die Auswertungen nie wirklich neu aufgearbeitet, und waren daher Grundlage.
Die Ergebnisse der Amerikaner waren in dem Sinne ja nicht "falsch" - sie waren nur räumlich begrenzt.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Plattdeutsche Wetterregeln aus dem Raum Lippstadt in Westfalen.
> 
> De Wint, da sik met de Sunne hiewet un liet, brenget selten Riägen.
> Der Wind, der sich mit der Sonne hebt und legt, bringt selten Regen.



I wanted to reply to this before.

It's so strange because when I look at the standard German, it seems as though I should be able to read the other, yet even after reading it in standard form, when I look above, I have to keep looking down. So close, yet so different. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Brioche said:
			
		

> Von dem Fischer un siine Fru
> 
> Daar was mal eens een Fischer un siine Fru, de waanten (_wohnten_) tosamen in’n *Pispot*, dicht an de See – un de Fischer ging alle Dage hen un angelt, un ging he hen lange Tid (_Zeit_).


Do you have any idea what a shock it was for me to read this, when I was first learning to read German? It was many, many years ago, of course, but I remember first reading this in the modern, standard form, but it is indeed something like "Pisspot"!

And look at this:

"Es war einmal ein Fischer und seine Frau, die wohnten zusammen in einer kleinen *Fischerhütte*, dicht an der See, und der Fischer ging alle Tage hin und angelte: und angelte und angelte."

That's not the version I learned!

And another version:

"Es waren einmal ein Fischer und seineFrau, die am Meer in einer *Tonne* wohnten. Der Fischer ging jeden Tagangeln und eines Tages hing ein großer Butt daran."

It appears that many people have been cleaning up the version I learned. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> [/color]
> I wanted to reply to this before.
> 
> It's so strange because when I look at the standard German, it seems as though I should be able to read the other, yet even after reading it in standard form, when I look above, I have to keep looking down. So close, yet so different.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ja, but keep i mind that this is only a Westphalian spelling variant. People who wrote Low-German usually wrote the way they wanted, sometimes more close to the way it is spoken, sometimes rather free. As there was no standard anymore after the Hanse broke down, Low-German only survived in dialectical literature - and has therefore "individual" spellings...
Basically, Low-German and Hogh-German are two different languages, some people say that Low-German is just a dialectical variant, though, but that's just because Low-German is no "Kultursprache" anymore.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> [/color]
> I wanted to reply to this before.
> 
> It's so strange because when I look at the standard German, it seems as though I should be able to read the other, yet even after reading it in standard form, when I look above, I have to keep looking down. So close, yet so different.
> 
> Gaer


 
When you read Low-German, it's very helful to keep some changes in mind (they're not regular differences, changes or shifts, but common characteristics; also helpful for English vs. German sometimes  )

1) We already had the _2nd Consonant Shift_ (changes between Low and High German):
Low-German *p* - *t* - *k *---> High-German *pf*, *ff* - *(t)z*, *ss* - *ch*
*--->* examples above


2) _"Diphthongierung"_ 
*u* in Low-German ---> *au* in High-German
*---> *Hus* --->* Haus
*i *in LG ---> *ei *in HG
---> LG "Wif" ---> HG "Weib"


3) "_Grammatical Changes":_ 
*s* may change with *r* 
*d* may change with *t*
*h* may change with *g*
*b* may change with *f*, *v*, *w*
---> examples above


4) "_Umlaut_" and "_Senkung_"
*o* (ö) may change with *u* (ü)
*---> *LG "kumen, kümen", HG: "kommen"
*e* may change with* i* 
---> HG "bringen", LG "brengen"


5) _"(Ent)-Rundung_"
*e* may change with *ö*
---> HG "zwölf", LG: "twelef"
*i* may change with *ü*
---> HG "Hilfe", LG "Hülp"
*a *may change with *o*
*---> *HG "fragen", LG "frogen"


----------



## Yankee_inCA

GAER: But what fascinated me was the "low German" spellings that look so much like English, which is to say that English probably looks so much like low German. In addition, does this mean it is closer to Dutch?

GAER: Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!

Yes, English is much closer to Dutch, which I found MUCH easier to learn. (Hardly any rules at all, comparatively speaking.) But the closest language of all to English, spoken by half a million people, is Friesian. Friesland is between Northern Holland and Denmark, from where -- astonishingly -- the Angles and Saxons came from in their longboats so long ago! (Look up Friesian in Wikipedia for cool examples.)

But ... I always thought High German and Low German were based upon where along the Rhine the dialect was. The Alps had High German, the "Low Countries," Low German... 

No? Not at all??

Gaer[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gernot Back

Yankee_inCA said:


> Friesland is between Northern Holland and Denmark, from where -- astonishingly -- the Angles and Saxons came from in their longboats so long ago! (Look up Friesian in Wikipedia for cool examples.)



English and Frisian (which is not a German dialect, but a language of its own)  belong to the Anglo-Frisian group of languages/dialects within the West-Germannic languages, while Danish is North-Germannic.



Yankee_inCA said:


> But ... I always thought High German and Low German were based upon where along the Rhine the dialect was. The Alps had High German, the "Low Countries," Low German...
> 
> No? Not at all??


What you are probably thinking of is the _Rhenish fan_ (rheinischer Fächer), a fanned-out area where High German characteristics decrease gradually in favor of  Low German unshifted sounds, the widest transition area there is between the High and Low German speaking dialects. Even some parts of the Netherlands are included, as people in Maastricht say _ich _instead of _ik _in their dialect.


----------



## Sepia

... and if High German is every dialect from the South (like it says at the beginning) then by that definition Bavarian dialect is High German. Then I just wonder why I don't understand most of it.


Quote - Gernot Back
... Frisian (which is not a German dialect, but a language of its own)  belong to the Anglo-Frisian group of languages/dialects within the West-Germannic languages, while Danish is North-Germannic.


And on top of that they are Languages that are being spoken  in Germany along with the dialects - if one considers Platt a dialect and not a language in its own right.

One should not forget that in Schleswig (North- and South-) Danish has a longer history than High German has. So has North-Frisian.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sepia said:


> ... and if High German is every dialect from the South (like it says at the beginning) then by that definition Bavarian dialect is High German. Then I just wonder why I don't understand most of it.


It's every dialect south of the Benrath line, including Schwyzerdütsch etc. Only a handful of people understand them all.


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> It's every dialect south of the Benrath line, including Schwyzerdütsch etc. Only a handful of people understand them all.



There are plenty of dialects south of the Benrath line which did not fully shift their consonants. And I wouldn't call my own purely High German.

/p/ instead of /pf/ is used in the whole central German area, except in the Anlaut
/y/ instead of /g/ is used in Brandenburg and almost everywhere in Saxony-Anhalt
/d/ -> /t/ does not occur in Upper Saxon and Thuringian


----------



## Gernot Back

Sepia said:


> ... and if High German is every dialect from the South (like it says at the beginning) then by that definition Bavarian dialect is High German. Then I just wonder why I don't understand most of it.


The problem is that there are two different meanings of _Hochdeutsch _in German:


One is colloquial and means the _standard German_ used as an official language in Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein and parts of Belguim and Switzerland. 
The other one is a technical term used in linguistics: the collection of all middle and upper German dialects south of the Benrath line. 
 http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hochdeutsch


Sepia said:


> And on top of that they are Languages that are being spoken  in Germany along with the dialects - if one considers Platt a dialect and not a language in its own right.
> 
> One should not forget that in Schleswig (North- and South-) Danish has a longer history than High German has. So has North-Frisian.


Likewise, there are two different meanings of _Platt_:


One is colloquial and means any High or Low German dialect. 
The other one is a synonym of _Niederdeutsch_, the kind of German we speak in the _low _and _flat (platt) _area of the northern part of Germany.
This only refers to the low German dialects including the Dutch language, which developed a standard of its own. I guess, in this sense, the history of Niederdeutsch in Schleswig is at least as old as the Danish or  North-Frisian one. 
 http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Platt


----------



## Frank78

Gernot Back said:


> The other one is a synonym of _Niederdeutsch_, the kind of German we speak in the _low _and _flat (platt) _area of the northern part of Germany.


I thought "Platt" doesn't have any connection to the shape of the landscape. And it rather carries the meaning of "plain" in English.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> I thought "Platt" doesn't have any connection to the shape of the landscape. And it rather carries the meaning of "plain" in English.


That is indeed the etymology. 

Today, everybody seems to have his/her own idea how to interpret "platt", either referring to landscape, as Gernot does, meaning "rural" (as de lüt op'n platt'n land talken don) or referring to a lower register (i.e. dialect).


----------



## ger4

Yankee_inCA said:


> GAER: But what fascinated me was the "low German" spellings that look so much like English, which is to say that English probably looks so much like low German. In addition, does this mean it is closer to Dutch?
> 
> GAER: Please add more words if you think of them such as Ape, tien, Water, etc. This is fascinating, I think!


Some more random examples (my Low German spelling here is just as random as the list):
>>> compare this post - and this one - where the most important sound shifts are explained <<<

English - Dutch - Low German - Standard German:
two - twee - twee - zwei
ten - tien - tein - zehn
twenty - twintig - twintig - zwanzig
what - wat - wat - was
to eat - eten - eten - essen
to sit - zitten - sitten - sitzen
six - zes - sess - sechs
fox - vos - Voss (v = [f]) - Fuchs
seven - zeven - söven - sieben
to give - geven - geven - geben
to make - maken - maken - machen 
to freeze - vriezen - freesen (s = [z]) - frieren
to sleep - slapen - slapen - schlafen

This Swadesh list of Germanic languages is very interesting: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Swadesh_lists_for_Germanic_languages (instead of Low German, the term Low Saxon is used here).


----------



## berndf

Yankee_inCA said:


> But ... I always thought High German and Low German were based upon where along the Rhine the dialect was.


It seems you are thinking of the historical usage (until the late 18th century) of the term _Nederduis _(Low German) referring to the language spoken in the Netherlands, today called _Nederlands_ (Dutch). What is called _Niederdeutsch _today used to be called _Sassisch _or _Nedersassisch _(in the Netherlands still called _Nedersaksisch_)

What we call Low German today is, like Frisian, a North Sea Germanic (aka as _Ingvaeonic_) language whereas Dutch is a Rhine-Germanic language. Dutch is closer to the dialect of Cologne than to that of Hamburg.

What makes things a bit messy is that the the _ick/ich_ and _dat/das_ isoglosses (result of a later sound shift) run through the Frankish (Rhine-Germanic) dialect continuum. Cologne, e.g., is south of the _ick/ich_ isogloss but north of the _dat/das _isogloss.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> /p/ instead of /pf/ is used in the whole central German area, except in the Anlaut


Not even in the "Anlaut". As far south as Mannheim, the dialectal word for _Pfennig_ is _Penning_. The /p/,/pp/>/pf/ shift is native only in Upper German. In Middle German, words like _Pferd_ are loans from the standard language and are assimilated, i.e. no native Middle German speaker would colloquially pronounce _Pferd _as _Pferd_ but rather as if spelled _Ferd_. The "correct" pronunciation with /pf/ is only used in formal language.


----------



## ger4

Slightly off-topic, but I think this English - (Standard) German - Frisian word list demonstrates how different the Frisian languages are (1) from Standard German (2) from Low German and, perhaps most surprisingly, (3) from each other...: http://frr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swadesh_list_nuurdfresk. <-- Ingelsk = English, Sjiisk = German, Wastfreesk = West Frisian, spoken in the North-West of the Netherlands, Saaterfreesk = Sater Frisian, spoken in the North-West of Germany; the other languages are varieties of North Frisian (or, rather, North Frisian languages...), Halunder being the language spoken on the island of Heligoland.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Not even in the "Anlaut". As far south as Mannheim, the dialectal word for _Pfennig_ is _Penning_. The /p/,/pp/>/pf/ shift is native only in Upper German. In Middle German, words like _Pferd_ are loans from the standard language and are assimilated, i.e. no native Middle German speaker would colloquially pronounce _Pferd _as _Pferd_ but rather as if spelled _Ferd_. The "correct" pronunciation with /pf/ is only used in formal language.



Hmm. Not here, the Anlaut is the exception in Upper Saxon and Thuringian.

Pfeife -> Feife
Pfund -> Fund
Pfennig -> Fennig
Pfahl -> Fahl

They can't be all loans from standard German.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Hmm. Not here, the Anlaut is the exception in Upper Saxon and Thuringian.
> 
> Pfeife -> Feife
> Pfund -> Fund
> Pfennig -> Fennig
> Pfahl -> Fahl
> 
> They can't be all loans from standard German.


Sure they are. In regions where /pf/ is native it is really pronounced this way and not like /f/. It is pronounced /f/ because /pf/ is not a valid phoneme in your region.


----------



## ger4

Sepia said:


> [...] One should not forget that in Schleswig (North- and South-) Danish has a longer history than High German has. So has North-Frisian.


Just to confirm this:





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duchy_of_Schleswig
> [...] From around 1800 to 1840 the Danish speaking population on the Angeln peninsula between Schleswig and Flensburg began to switch to Low German and in the same period many North Frisians also switched to Low German. This linguistic change created a new defacto dividing line between German and Danish speakers north of Tønder and south of Flensburg. From around 1830 large segments of the population began to identify with either German or Danish nationality and mobilized politically.[...]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Schleswig
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Jutlandic
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Frisian_language
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Schleswig-Holstein#Danes_under_German_rule


----------



## perpend

For what it's worth, my understanding of "high German" has always been that sort which is used in the press, sort of the higher standard of German, that can be used no matter if you are in Hamburg, Munich, Zurich or Vienna. You know, correct stuff. I always thought the joke was that in the Hannover region, they speak the best "high German". (Sorry if that was in this thread already---this thread is long and winding.)

My understanding of "low German" has always been "Plattdeutsch" which I understand to be Fresian/Frisian/Friesian, weiß der Teufel wie man das schreibt. It's near the "Jadebucht", sort of south of Wilhemshaven, und dort trinkt man Jever, weil Jever dort ist. Die Region wo man Plattdeutsch spricht geht dann westlich nach Holland und südlich nach Oldenburg. Naja, so hat man das mir erzählt (einer aus Ostfriesland).

Maybe that has nothing to do with how linguists think of "low German".


----------



## Sepia

perpend said:


> For what it's worth, my understanding of "high German" has always been that sort which is used in the press, sort of the higher standard of German, that can be used no matter if you are in Hamburg, Munich, Zurich or Vienna. You know, correct stuff. I always thought the joke was that in the Hannover region, they speak the best "high German". (Sorry if that was in this thread already---this thread is long and winding.)
> 
> My understanding of "low German" has always been "Plattdeutsch" which I understand to be Fresian/Frisian/Friesian, weiß der Teufel wie man das schreibt. It's near the "Jadebucht", sort of south of Wilhemshaven, und dort trinkt man Jever, weil Jever dort ist. Die Region wo man Plattdeutsch spricht geht dann östlich nach Holland und südlich nach Oldenburg. Naja, so hat man das mir erzählt (einer aus Ostfriesland).
> 
> Maybe that has nothing to do with how linguists think of "low German".



No North Frisian is the third language spoken there. There is Plattdütsch, Nodrfriesisch und Dänisch/dansk. Besides, the culural minority party SSW (Südschleswiger Wählerverein) was founded by the two minorities speaking Danish and North Frisian. The German speaking majority are those who speak Platt or Hochdeutsch.


----------



## ger4

I think perpend was talking about _East_ Frisia (Jadebucht, Wilhelmshaven etc), not North Frisia. In East Frisia the language doesn't have the same (political, institutional) status. Anyway, even the East Frisian ("Saterland Frisian") language is different from the local variety of Plattdütsch - East Frisians call it "Plattdüütsk"  


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saterland_Frisian_language
> Saterland Frisian: ...................................................... Die Wänt strookede dät Wucht uum ju Keeuwe un oapede hier ap do Sooken.<--
> North Frisian (Mooring dialect):....................... Di dreng aide dåt foomen am dåt kan än mäket har aw da siike.
> West Frisian: (spoken in Fryslân/ Netherlands)... De jonge streake it famke om it kin en tute har op 'e wangen.
> East Frisian Low Saxon ("Plattdüütsk"): ........... De Jung straktde dat Wicht üm't Kinn to un tuutjede hör up de Wangen. <--
> German: .................................................... Der Junge streichelte das Mädchen ums Kinn und küsste sie auf die Wangen.
> Dutch: ...................................................... De jongen aaide/streelde het meisje over haar kin en kuste haar op haar wangen.
> English: ....................................................  The boy stroked the girl on the chin and kissed her on the cheeks.


Two more links on the language situation in _North_ Frisia and Schleswig/Slesvig (= the northern part of Schleswig-Holstein + the southernmost part of Jutland/Jütland/Jylland):
http://language-diversity.eu/en/knowledge/regions-of-europe/die-nordfriesen-in-deutschland/
http://language-diversity.eu/en/knowledge/regions-of-europe/the-danish-minority-in-germany/


----------

